# Adding Password to wired internet.



## andyrobbo (Jul 21, 2009)

Hello,

I am looking for a way to add a password to my internet connection.

I use a wireless connection, but my flatmate still uses a wired connection, and I want to know if I am able to add a password onto his connection to stop him "delaying" his rent.

I use the standard router (Netgear) given from VirginMedia. 

Please help,
Andy.


----------

